# Best Atty For Itaste Mvp 1?



## Lee_T

My friend is brqnd new to vaping and wants to buy a set up from me, I wqs thinking of giving them the mvp1 i've got, but I don't have a tank for them. Which is the best I can recommend? I was thinking the kanger aero, but i am new myself. Thank you!



Lee


----------



## Gizmo

Aerotank is very nice, else the 16D/B is a good option


----------



## shabbar

aero or nautilus is a good set up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T

Gizmo said:


> Aerotank is very nice, else the 16D/B is a good option


*woosh*
Sorry, what's that?



Lee


----------



## shabbar

its the innokin i clear tank


----------



## Lee_T

Oh, i think i broke it lol. I have that but never figured out how to fill it.



Lee


----------



## shabbar

any of the protanks , aero tank or nautilus will be fine , good throat hit and vapour production , remember to suggest 18mg or 24mg initially to keep them off the stinkies


----------



## BhavZ

either the mPT2 or mPT3 or nautilus are your best bet


----------



## Hein510

I'd say the Innokin Iclear 16B! Awesome small tank although not really small seeing that its a 2.4ml tank. 

Then again the mPT3 is nice, just a lot of refilling coming with it!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre

Imo the Nautilus looks top heavy on the MVP, just too big. The Kanger Aerotank or Mini Protank 3 are great on that. Not a fan of the Iclears.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510

I agree with you about the iclears! The 30B tend to give dry vapes, 30S is great flavour and vapour wise but tend to drip liquid out the bottom positive pin, 16 the flavour is very muted and gives a too hot vape with liquid being sucked through the mouthpiece and coil seal, but the 16B is a champion when it comes to smaller tank sizes!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver

I havent tried the aerotank, but can vouch for the Kanger mPT2 and mPT3.
Both give a decent vape for a clearomiser and are easy to clean and maintain.
mPT3 is dual coil so is more intense and a warmer vape.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lee_T

Thank you for all the recommendations! I just finally got the pt3 working.. Really unexpected development. Thank you for the help though!!



Lee

Reactions: Like 1


----------

